# Donau Delta??



## Andy_DUS (13. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
ich habe einen Traum
Und zwar eine Woche (~Mai 2005): angeln von einem Hausboot aus im Donaudelta.
Hat da irgendwer Erfahrungen? Gibt es hier im Board jemanden, der Kontakte dorthin hat? Die Angelreisen, die ich im Internet dazu finde, sind vom Preis her jenseits von gut und böse!!!

Danke und Gruß,
Andy


----------



## posengucker (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Hi,

ich habe mich selbst für das Donaudelta interessiert. Bei den Preisen und der etwas abenteuerlichen Anreise fahre ich lieber ins Podelta. Auf welche Fischart hast Du es denn abgesehen?

Von der Natur her glaube ich fast, daß das Donaudelta reizvoller ist mit den Lotusblüten, den hunderten Schilfkanälen usw.

Noch heftiger sind Reisen ins Wolgadelta. 

lg
Pogu


----------



## uhehn (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Ich war vor 2 Jahren im Donaudelta, leider nach dem Hochwasser!

Gefangen haben wir so gut wie nix, die Anreise ist ein Albtraum (kaum in 2 Tagen zu schaffen)

Was man so hört, nimmt der Fischbestand durch Raubbau dramatisch ab.


----------



## uhehn (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Ach ja, bezahlt haben wir 360,- € Vollpension, mit 25-PS Alu-Booten, inkl Sprit.

Unterkunft, Verpflegung und Boote waren sehr ordentlich.


----------



## posengucker (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Hallo uhehn,

2 Tage Anreise!!!!

Wie bist Du angereist??

Ich habe mal einen Bericht übers Delta gelesen, wo es auch Probleme wegen der Grenzen gab. Grenzsoldaten sind einen Meter mit Vollgas am Welsboot vorbeigefahren, weil die Angler am falschen Ufer (Landesgrenze in der Mitte des Flusses) geangelt haben.

Ist Euch ähnliches passiert??


lg
Pogu


----------



## uhehn (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Mit dem Auto von Landshut/Niederbayern bis kurz hinter die rumänische Grenze, am 1. Tag. Am 2. Tag quer durch Rum bis Tulcea, nochmal ca 900 km. In Rum gibt es keine Autobahnen, dafür vom unbeleuchteten Traktor bis zum ebenfalls unbeleuchteten Schwarzen Büffel (Haustier!) alles auf der Strasse.
Ausserdem sind Ortsumgehungen unbekannt.
Falls jemand weitere Infos will, bitte PM, um nicht das Forum zu "belasten"


----------



## uhehn (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Nö, wir waren im Inneren des Deltas. Es gibt jedoch eine Truppe staatlicher "Ranger", die von der EU mit potenten Booten ausgestattet wurden. Manchmal lassen Sie den Macker raushängen, und brettern voo Stoff vorbei.
Normalerweise gibts aber keine Probleme.
Wenn man sich jedoch in die Nebenkanäle verzieht, sieht und hört man den ganzen Tag keine Menschenseele.
Als Naturerlebnis ist das Delta grandios, vielleicht haben wir aber auch nur aus Unkenntnis oder wegen des Hochwassers so wenig gefangen.


----------



## Andy_DUS (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Hallo,

danke schon mal für die Antworten. Ich habe im letzten September mal (per Zufall) eine Tagestour in Delta gemacht. Vom Schiff aus habe ich hunderte Angler gesehen, die all gut gefangen hatten. Hechte, Zander Karpfen usw.. Fast wie am Fließband:k Auch Hausboote! Komplett eingerichtet. So kann man fast vom Bett aus angeln. Die Frage ist, wie kommt man an diese Hausboote (Kosten?) und wer hat lust mitzufahren?? Meiner Frau ist das zu langweilig|bla: 

Die Natur alleine schon würde ein Nichtsfangen wieder wettmachen!!!

Gruß,
Andy


----------



## ralle (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*



			
				uhehn schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Auto von Landshut/Niederbayern bis kurz hinter die rumänische Grenze, am 1. Tag. Am 2. Tag quer durch Rum bis Tulcea, nochmal ca 900 km. In Rum gibt es keine Autobahnen, dafür vom unbeleuchteten Traktor bis zum ebenfalls unbeleuchteten Schwarzen Büffel (Haustier!) alles auf der Strasse.
> Ausserdem sind Ortsumgehungen unbekannt.
> Falls jemand weitere Infos will, bitte PM, um nicht das Forum zu "belasten"




hallo uhehn

wie kommst du auf " Forum nicht belasten" ?

soetwas ist immer interessant zumal das ja ne reizvolle Landschaft und Natur dort ist.

Wie wärs mit einem kleinen Bericht von deiner Reise ??


----------



## posengucker (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Hi Andy Dus,

ist aus dem Trip was geworden und wenn ja, wie war es???

lg
Pogu


----------



## Silver-SVR (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Hi,

Zum Thema - Donau Delta - , kann ich nur ein sagen: einfach geil. #6 
War schon 4 X dort und werde im September wieder fahren. Landschaftlich ein Traum und die gefangenen Fische genauso. 
Beim ersten Mal war es ein "Kampf" die guten Angel-Stellen zu finden aber jetzt, wo ich sie kenne......
Man kann Fische von Größen und Optik fangen (Zander, Karpfen, Waller,....) die man, vielleicht, nie wieder fangen wird.
Nachteil: die Anreise

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Blackmore (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Donaudelta ein Wahnsinn. Ich war mal vor 20 Jahren als Student dort mit dem Faltboot zwei Wochen unterwegs. Abenteuer und Natur pur. Fische in Unmengen. Niemand hat damals geangelt. Die Rumänen haben einfach sich der Reusen bedient. Ich glaube heute hat sich viel verändert. Die Diktatur unter Ceaucesku (bestimmt falsch geschrieben) hat damals viel trockengelegt.


----------



## posengucker (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Hallo,

das Donaudelta schwirrt immer wieder in meinem Kopf herum. Es ist landschaftlich sicher komplett anders als das Po-Delta. Im Po-Delta bin ich halt mit dem Auto in 6 Stunden unten und die Anreise ins Donau-Delta dauert doch etwas länger bzw. ist etwas teuerer. 

Mich würde interessieren, ob sich der Mehraufwand für das Donau-Delta im Verlgeich zum Po-Delta auszahlt. 
Wer war schon in beiden Deltas und konnte einen Verlgeich ziehen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Andy_DUS (25. August 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Hi pogu,
lieder ist noch nichts daraus geworden. Es gibt einige Agenturen die das anbieten. Allerdings halte ich deren Preise für viel zu hoch. Alles also eine riesen Abzocke. Für eine Woche an die 400-600 Euro pro Person (plus eigene Anreise) ist voll daneben. Bedenkt man, das z.B ein Lehrer in RO so um die 80- 120 Euro im Monat verdient und den Preis dann gegenüber stellt 
Dann gebe ich doch den Lehrer 300 Euro für eine Woche und ich habe noch dazu einen persönlichen Buttler!! Es wird wohl noch ein paar Jahre dauern, bis auch die in RO merken, daß diese Abzockerei nichts bringt. 
An der Schwarzmerküste in RO kannst Du Ausflüge ins Delta buchen, die so um die 80 bis 200 Euro liegen (1-2 Tage). 
In der Türkei bekommst Du einen Ausflug nach Pamukale mit Übernachtung und Vollpension für 20-30 Euro. Dieses verdeutlicht die Probleme in RO. Dort findest Du leider immer noch die typische Ostblock-Mentalität. Und die sollen bald in die EU??:-(
Es würde sich also nur lohnen, wenn man dieses mit meheren Leuten zusammen selbst organisiert. Ich kenne einen Reiseführer in Constanta der uns da unterstützen würde. 3-4 Leute müßten es aber schon sein, damit sich ein Hausboot lohnt. Hausboot finde ich persönlich besser als irgendwelche Häuser an Land. Dann kannste vom Bett aus angeln
Gruß,
Andy


----------



## posengucker (25. August 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Hi Andy_DUS,

Hausboot ist eine gute Alternative. Auch ich bin am überlegen, das Podelta mal mit dem Hausboot zu "erkunden" bzw. die mir bekannten Stellen mit dem Hausboot anzuschippern.




			
				Andy_DUS schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannste vom Bett aus angeln



Genau von dem träum ich immer  #6 .
Wenn ich aber aufwache ist weit und breit kein Wasser  :q

Wieviel kostet eigentlich die Anreise ins Donau Delta mit den jeweiligen Verkehrsmitteln. Freunde von mir fahren mit dem Auto jetzt nach Rumänien zum Endurofahren.
Bin schon gespannt, was Sie von der Reise erzählen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## richard (27. August 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Grüß Euch! Servus Pogu! 

Ich bin der Richard aus Österreich, lebe zwischen Oberösterreich und Wien und fische an der Donau (Abwinden-OÖ). 
Ich habe gerade vor einer Stunde mit dem Geko telefoniert, was wir denn 2006 so machen könnten. Da sind wir auf den Theißstau oder auf das Donaudelta gekommen. Ja Gott sei Dank gibt es da das Anglerboard. Uns würde das Delta ebenfalls sehr interessieren. 
Dass ihr – uhehn - das Delta in nur 2 Tagen erreicht habt ist ja eine grandiose Leistung. War 1996 und 1997 mit einem Hilfskonvoi in Rumänien (Bistritza) und weiß daher, dass eine „rumänische Bundesstraße“ in der Realität so eine Art asphaltierter Güterweg mit unzähligen Schlaglöchern sein kann. Und dann erst die hunderte Pferdefuhrwerke, die ganz unbeleuchtet mitten in der Nacht herumkutschieren. Der rumänische Zoll war auch erst nach Verabreichung von „Geschenken“ (Kaffe, Zigaretten, Schokolade…nur halt keine Lei) dazu zu bewegen die Schranken aufzumachen. Naja die Anreise ist kein Honig lecken.
Wann ist denn eine gute Zeit fürs Delta? Juni – Juli – August? 
Mich – auch den Geko – würde das Donaudelta sehr reizen, nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil es doch noch eine etwas „unentdecktere“ Region ist; zumindest für uns. 
Weiß jemand etwas über das Befischen des linken Deltateiles in der Ukraine? Vielleicht Preismäßig interessant? (Habe da eine Doku auf 3sat gesehen über dort lebende Berufsfischer: Hat ausgesehen wie vor 60 Jahren).
Also liebe Grüße aus Wien

Richard


----------



## Andy_DUS (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Hallo zusammen,
bin lange nicht mehr hier gewesen. Sorry!
Aber ich möchte bald mit meiner Planung  Mai/Juni 2006 ins Donau Delta beginnen. Wer hätte interesse mitzukommen? Ich denke, je mehr um so günstiger wird es. Eventuell muß man auch nicht mal bis ins DonauDelta? 

Ich habe einen Bekannten, der mir von vielen Bergseen mit Ferienhäusern berichtet hat. Total einsam und einen kompletten See für sich alleine.

Primäres Ziel bleibt aber das Delta.
Bier, Wodka, weibliche Anglergroupies  und den selbst gefangenen Fisch über dem Feuer Also, wer hätte Lust. Ein echtes Abenteuer is es sowieso.

Gruß,
Andy


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Hab da einen netten Link gefunden:
http://www.grabmayer.at/sites_deutsch/trips_stories/donaudelta.html

Natürlich ist der Preis relativ....dafür erspar ich mir halt jedem Menge 'Trial and Error'.
Ich hab halt die Erfahrung gemacht: Ein Tag mit einem ortskundigen Guide bringt einfach unschätzbar viel an Erfahrung, für die man sonst sicher einige Wochen braucht.
Hab zB 4 Jahre in  Norwegen gelernt, bis ich meinen ersten Lachs gefangen habe...
Mit fortschreitendem Alter und Berufsleben realtivieren sich solche Kosten, find ich. Und wenn ich mir das oben ersichtlich Angebot anschau, da kosten zB 10 Tage Halbpension plus Boot € 800.-, das sind € 80 pro Tag.
An einem guten Fliegenwasser hier bei uns in Österreich zahl ich auch € 50.- PLUS...und da ist noch kein Futter dabei...

Denk ich halt mal laut...

LG

Stephan (http://jerkbait.twoday.net)


----------



## siluro 1211 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Hallo Leute,

was ist jetzt aus dem Trip ans Donaudelta geworden. War jemand dort?
Wollte auch mal nen trip dorthin machen, leider zu wenig Infos bis jetzt!

Gruß Siluro 1211


----------



## Andy_DUS (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Donau Delta??*

Habe noch gerade was gefunden. 250 bzw. 300 Euro mit Verpflegung Boot and Wasser....., hört so OK an.

http://www.dunadelta.ro/public_html/ajanlat_de.htm


So langsam kommen doch Angebote Jetzt brauche ich nur jemanden der mitfährt. Eventeull kann man dann auch noch ein paar tage Schwarzes Meer dranhängen.


----------

